# Hornets nest



## Al33 (Feb 3, 2005)

About 15 years ago I found this nest in my back yard. I found it the hard way.   I had been mowing the yard and had already been hit by two yellow jackets after I pushed the mower over an unknown ground nest when one of the builders of this home got me too.   

It was at the back of my yard and I was pushing my mower into some ground ivy and honeysuckle. I turned to mow away and one of the hornets hit me in the back of the leg. As it turned out, the nest was in the honeysuckle (see vines) and only about a foot off the ground. I couldn't see it for all the leaves. Needless to say, i had to make a trip to the doc after the third sting in less than a half hour.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Al......*

LOOKY AT THE DARK HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!    

Yeah, them hornets are "BAD NEWS"!!!!!!!!!!!!

They can flat stick it to ya..........


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 3, 2005)

Who's that young feller holding the nest?    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Woodsong (Feb 3, 2005)

ok ok ok!!!

YOu have convinced me!!! Mowing the yard is too dangerous.  I AM GIVING IT UP!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Way to go fella's,*

Three of these in a row.   

Tim, that was before my two daughters became teenagers, thus the black hair.   

Phil, you prolly was a teenager then.   

Woodsong, I like your rationale.


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 5, 2005)

Al.. Nothin a little Grecian Formula cant fix up....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice hat and do Al

Yep a nice hornets nest too.  

Jim


----------



## gabowman (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for showing me that picture. And this is about how close I want to be to a nest like that too!   

GB


----------



## bukhuntr (Feb 8, 2005)

I almost ran over one on the ground last summer.  I had to spray 3 different hornets nests on my 7 acres.  I hate them.


----------



## broadhead (Feb 8, 2005)

Al, 
How did you retrieve the nest? Did you wait until winter, or did you poison the hornets somehow?
Broadhead


----------



## Al33 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Bunyan,*

It took a couple of cans of wasp/hornet spray. I made a shield out of screen wire mounted on a T-square like pole and got close enough to zap 'em.    I didn't want to wait on winter to get my revenge.


----------

